#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test

## amos.0119

TOEFL iBT® test consist of main four sections which has to be completed in 4 hours. The following are the sections of TOEFL iBT® test


1. Reading measures your ability to understand academic reading material written in English – 60-80 minutes; 36-56 questions


2. Listening measures your ability to understand spoken English as it is used in colleges and universities – 60-90 minutes; 34-51 questions


3. Speaking measures your ability to speak English in an academic context – 20 minutes; 6 tasks


4. Writing measures your ability to write in English in a way that is appropriate for college and university course work – 50 minutes; 2 tasks





  Similar Threads: How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

